# Need opinions on salt spreaders in a hurry!!1



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I am purchasing a one ton dump truck with a 10' crysteel dump body on it. I have been plowing for quite a few years but I'm brand new to salting. It is going to take about 6 tons of salt to do the lot I'm taking over. I need your opinions on salters. V Box vs. under tailgate. And what name brand and model you guys are having the best luck with. As always, thanks in advance!!!
Casey


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

i have always used a v box spreader. you would need to fill up three times if you get a 1.8 yard box. never did like the idea of having the bed up when salting. my friends with larger dump trucks use under tail gate spreaders all the time.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

a fisher 10 ft vbox will hold 4 yds or tons heaped. I have fisher, downeaster, and torell sanders they all work good the fisher throws the farthest of the three i have


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i always liked the torwells with hide away hydrolics ice are nice if they still made them and hi ways are good aswell


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I should also mention that my truck doesn't have central hydraulics so an under tailgate would have to be electric.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I like my Swenson RTEL. Great spreader and since it's lighter then most v boxes I can haul more salt. Also having the salt in the back makes for good ballast for the plow.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I use a swenson under tailgate. Less weight than a v box, lower center of gravity,electric,easy on off, less summer storage room needed,less expensive than a comparable size v box. Negative,takes some getting used to raising body.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

lawnboy2121;1518686 said:


> a fisher 10 ft vbox will hold 4 yds or tons heaped. I have fisher, downeaster, and torell sanders they all work good the fisher throws the farthest of the three i have


I doubt that would be within the rated working capacity of any 1ton....once loaded with material...

We run a Snowex 2400 elec. tailgate replacement on a 1ton dump. leigh already touched on some of the benefits of an under tailgate or tailgate replacement. We have been very happy with the way our snowex spreaders have performed....wouldnt hesitate to buy more.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I would buy a replacement tailgate spreader before I bought an under tailgate one but my first choice would be a V box.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

thank you for all the responses. could someone shed some light on if this is a good deal?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281027832651?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 Snow ex's website doesn't list a HD 2400. I assume this is a SP 2400. Does that sound right to you guys? chime in. I have to have this truck set up pronto!!!!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

nevermind this is a hyraulic unit


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Henderson FSP 10ft with 12" side extensions = 4.1cu yd and they're located on Manchester, IA.
https://dealer.henderson-mfg.com/LITERATURE/Ice/FSP_FSM.pdf


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

An under tailgate spreadr is easy. And you hold more salt. Vboxes are easier to come by tho. A lot depends on what you want to spend. You are gonna spend big $$$ on a vbox that holds 4 or more tons, unless you retro fit side extensions on a vbox. As an example, I have a 7ft stainless vbox. Should hold about 1.5-2 yards. I welded 16" tall extensions on it and now it holds a little over 4. So thats an option


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Under tailgate*

Check out SnowEx replaceable tailgate spreader and under tailgate spreader. V-Box would also work very well.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I think I'm going to go with a DownEaster tailgate replacement spreader. Any opinions on this specific unit.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Most people have not been happy with the downeaster. Look at Swenson/Meyer and Truckcraft before you buy.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Casey, this is for sale on here. Sounds like it would fit too.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=136957


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the thought Greg. But that is a hydro unit. Looked at it last night.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

The downeaster that I had pretty much settled on and went to pick up yesterday didn't pan out. So I'm back at square one and in a bit of a time crunch. With the time crunch I'm thinking I might just get a new 2 yard salt dogg poly unit. What do you guys think about that unit? If this is what I do it wont be til the beginning of the week. It isn't quite as big as I'd like, but brand new and within budget. Thanks, Casey


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I have had my 1500 Salty Dogg for 3 Winters now.At first,it was problematic with the Chinese digital controller issues but once I switched over to the white faced analog one,it has been trouble free.The spread throw advertised is complete BS,you will NOT get anywhere near a 35' throw with anything resembling a salt grain.There is a good ******* fix for this though by bolting on aluminum extensions on the way too small spinner paddles.I would also advise to change over to Andersen electric connections by the auger and spinner area as the Chinese originals are absolute JUNK.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

I would Not go for a V box in a Dump truck... C'mon does that even make sense? No offense but whats the point of having a Dump truck if you're not going to load it up?

I had a Isuzu with a Truckcraft bed. bought the replacement tailgate for it. It was stainless steel, didnt rust. 5 years later sold it for 3/4 of what i paid for it. Only thing i had to replace was the spinner motor once. But that always happens with anything with that much salt going in it.

We also installed a Blinking light in the cab that told us when the bed was up.. We never had a problem with it because all you have to do is raise it a little so the salt is on a SLIGHT decline and it slides out no problem!

this is all you need:


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

BigBoyPlowin;1520368 said:


> I would Not go for a V box in a Dump truck... C'mon does that even make sense? No offense but whats the point of having a Dump truck if you're not going to load it up?
> 
> I had a Isuzu with a Truckcraft bed. bought the replacement tailgate for it. It was stainless steel, didnt rust. 5 years later sold it for 3/4 of what i paid for it. Only thing i had to replace was the spinner motor once. But that always happens with anything with that much salt going in it.
> 
> ...


And why can't you load up the V box/hopper that's mounted in the dump body?????Done all the time by me,VERY few tailgate style spreaders here on dumps.Much safer and more efficient IMHO.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

tuney443;1520393 said:


> And why can't you load up the V box/hopper that's mounted in the dump body?????Done all the time by me,VERY few tailgate style spreaders here on dumps.*Much safer* and more efficient IMHO.


Never said you couldnt... its just, If you have a Heavy duty dump truck why not just put a spreader on it. Now you dont have to worry about if the sides are going to be high enough or not... Since most people already have extended sides from the mulch season.. Also at the end of the night you can just unhook and dump the extra salt or pull it away from the auger instead of wasting or Over salting at the last site to get rid of the extra salt.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

snocrete;1518749 said:


> I doubt that would be within the rated working capacity of any 1ton....once loaded with material...
> .


Most logical post in this whole thread and everyone ignored it.

A one ton, with a plow on it, and dump bed, with a gvwr of 12k will only have a 1 ton or 1 yard legal capacity to it.

My C3500HD, 16k, with plow on it, might only hold about 3 tons legally and safely.

I really don't get how the snow industry ignores weight ratings and legal limits when it comes to loads of salt.

......


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

White Gardens;1520465 said:


> Most logical post in this whole thread and everyone ignored it.
> 
> A one ton, with a plow on it, and dump bed, with a gvwr of 12k will only have a 1 ton or 1 yard legal capacity to it.
> 
> ...


You make a VERY good point.It's not that I for one want to be illegally overloaded on purpose by any means.I run just slightly over the legal limits,once I'm loaded with Magic,it gets unloaded within an hour or less,I know the weight I'm carrying is safe due to my improvements to the truck,and last but not least, my overweight permit usually covers me as 99.999% of the time,the DOT is either not around during a Winter event or is not around during my hours.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

6 ton to spread at one sight with a one ton dump truck?

Are you storing salt on site? If not, how far are you driving?

No matter what spreader, you are looking at four barely legal loads, three what I'll call normal overload loads or two incredibly you better have salt on site overloaded loads.

A salt dogg poly spreader will take a long time to put that much salt down - I have one and use the snizzle out of it but we don't put large quantities down with it - I don't have the patience for that.

Tailgate replacement I would imagine would be a good mid road volume spreader. I'm sure sure on the volume they will put down per minute compared with a hydro unit. Hydro isn't that hard to do, clutch pump and a bunch of hidden costs in plumbing.......

If you are really doing 6 ton at one site, you might be farther ahead to sub that out or buy a real dump truck.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

It is a wal mart parking lot. Now before everyone goes on a rant about how bad they are to work for, I am still just working for a company that subs me out and have never had a problem with them in 5 years. So yes it will be 6 yards a night. I'm still torn on what im going to do about the spreader. I feel like with a tailgate replacement spreader that I can clean the truck of salt better after each event? Does this sound accurate? Anyone have any experience with the salt dogg taigate replacement?


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

hardwoodcd;1520665 said:


> It is a wal mart parking lot. Now before everyone goes on a rant about how bad they are to work for, I am still just working for a company that subs me out and have never had a problem with them in 5 years. So yes it will be 6 yards a night. I'm still torn on what im going to do about the spreader. I feel like with a tailgate replacement spreader that I can clean the truck of salt better after each event? Does this sound accurate? Anyone have any experience with the salt dogg taigate replacement?


Yes that is true. You can pull the lever that releases the bottom latches (As you would if you were dumping gravel) and watch the salt flow out.

Its a lot easier than having to perfectly spread exactly what you put in it.

Say you leave wet salt in your V box overnight.... Now you have to hand shovel every big of that one or 2 tons out of the top of the spreader.2 Hours tops...

Say you leave salt in the replacement tailgate overnight and it freezes... In this case you would raise the rear panel and clear the chunk(s) out of the spreader... 10 minutes TOPS...

Im only telling you because i have experienced both. The truckcraft tailgate spreader and the Yellow Urinal. Never had a Salt dogg


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

hey big boy. how do you like the truckcraft? how do you like the snow ex? which do you prefer? and why? Prices and where you bought? thanks for any info, Casey


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

hardwoodcd;1520665 said:


> It is a wal mart parking lot. Now before everyone goes on a rant about how bad they are to work for, I am still just working for a company that subs me out and have never had a problem with them in 5 years. So yes it will be 6 yards a night. I'm still torn on what im going to do about the spreader. I feel like with a tailgate replacement spreader that I can clean the truck of salt better after each event? Does this sound accurate? Anyone have any experience with the salt dogg taigate replacement?


I can empty my 1.5 yards of Magic Salt on my 1500 if I had to[usually at most it's only app. 1/4 yd.] in app. 10 minutes. It goes right into 5 gallon buckets which I then resell or in an emergency just reuse for the next event.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

White Gardens;1520465 said:


> My C3500HD, 16k, with plow on it, might only hold about 3 tons legally and safely......


 This would be 2 trips to salt the OP's said property....thats very reasonable...and its because your running a undertailgate...this was why I suggested a tailgate replace. or undergate.



framer1901;1520566 said:


> 6 ton to spread at one sight with a one ton dump truck?
> 
> Are you storing salt on site? If not, *how far are you driving*?
> 
> ...


IMO, your WAY over exaggerating the situation (depending on the question I put in bold). 6ton through a 1 ton dump setup really isnt that much...regardless if its a 2-3yd vbox or tailgate
replace/undergate.

FWIW, I have both vbox & tailgate replace units...both are great. "But for my situation", if I could only have 1....it would be the tailgate replace in a 1ton dump over a 2-3yd vbox in a 1ton dump. The ability to use the bed for other things(without removing the spreader)...and the ease of storing & cleaning, out weigh the pros of a vbox for us.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

hardwoodcd;1521118 said:


> hey big boy. how do you like the truckcraft? how do you like the snow ex? which do you prefer? and why? Prices and where you bought? thanks for any info, Casey


I dont know much about snowex since its been a while since i had a Vbox but i didnt like it. I had controller problems, salt freezing in the hopper... Was VERY hard to get out... It stressed me out. I also felt they were over priced for the quality. But Thats just me.

Now truckcraft is NICE. We have 3 of them and They work pretty well.. The only thing that I dont really like about them is how the spinner motors go out after about 4 years.. Due to being under all that salt, but other than that its nice. With a Truckcraft Replacement tailgate spreader you can dump the extra salt in the pile at the end of the night..

If You get a jam its easy to just pull out opposed to pulling out 2 tons with a spaded shovel

Yes you do have to raise the bed up a little to keep constant flow.. But if you just learn how to rock (the truck) as you go it becomes real easy.

I prefer a Tailgate spreader due to the extra capacity of it too. No cop is going to ask you questions while you're salting the way for the community! Thumbs Up


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

snow -ex vbox all the way they are also runnind a special 0% for i believe 24 months the rep from snow-ex called me last week great salters


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I was wondering what the snow ex tailgate replacement is like?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

snocrete;1521168 said:


> This would be 2 trips to salt the OP's said property....thats very reasonable...and its because your running a undertailgate...this was why I suggested a tailgate replace. or undergate.
> 
> IMO, your WAY over exaggerating the situation (depending on the question I put in bold). 6ton through a 1 ton dump setup really isnt that much...regardless if its a 2-3yd vbox or tailgate
> replace/undergate.
> ...


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I may have exagertated some but based on what we have and do:

We have all SRW one ton Fords, GVWR is 11400. The dually Fords are something like 13k I think, we don't have one. I see that Chevy 3500 is 15k.

We have a 2cy poly Salt Dogg and it holds 4500#, seems like it takes 30 min to totally unload that thing - 3 trips with a 30 minute turn around is 3 hours to salt that place. I'm used to our International, you'd be done in 30 minutes and could almost do another lot that size.

That Salt Dogg we have, when loaded, our truck is a lot overloaded. Not something I want going to far down the road before it starts losing weight. Our International leaves heavy but is legal within 3 miles of the shop.

Even a dually at 15k with a 10' dump bed doing it in two trips will be pretty dang close to as overloaded as we would be with that Salt Dogg - any kind of drive time and it just seems a bit much to me, a bit un productive I guess.

Salt on site or a couple mile round trip and it's a different story.

The tailgate replacement or under is definetly the only way to go unless you're pulling the bed and mounting a V box to save weight.

We all gotta work with what we have or can have, up here where we salt 30-40 times per year, I would get to thinking what abuse I'm putting on that trucks suspension, what the truck costs, how will it fit into the rest of my business etc... For us, we went with a bigger dedicated salt truck, it made sense to us and fit what we were doing better.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

ducaticorse;1521444 said:


> snocrete;1521168 said:
> 
> 
> > This would be 2 trips to salt the OP's said property....thats very reasonable...and its because your running a undertailgate...this was why I suggested a tailgate replace. or undergate.
> ...


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

We run 2 electric swenson poly hawks. Never had a problem with them. One in a 2500hd, and one in a 1 ton dump mason bed. I like v-box's in a dump because if you decide to sell that truck you can keep the salter for your new truck.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

hardwoodcd;1521431 said:


> I was wondering what the snow ex tailgate replacement is like?


I've read mixed reviews over the yrs, and almost bought a truckcraft instead...but I got a smokin deal on one (snowex 2400 elec.) 5yrs ago, and have not had 1 problem with it...other than a few jams by the feed gate(from a large frozen chunk of salt)...which was easily solved by just getting out and stabbing/breaking the chunk with a small crow bar that we keep in the truck. I could go through my files and tell you exactly how many tons have gone through it in that time, but I'm not going to do that...I will tell you that its had over 100 ton go through it in 1 season. Great spreader imo.

The few jams I've had with it, are probably due to the fact that I completely removed both baffles....but the increased flow has been well worth it, and the jams really were a matter of seconds to fix. But I'm the only one to have this happen??.?...my employees that run it must do a better job of smashing chunks up before loading


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I didn't "try" anything. What I did do was point out bad advice on your part


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

ducaticorse;1521602 said:


> I didn't "try" anything. What I did do was point out bad advice on your part


Really?...Where?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

So I had decided that I was going with a new salt dogg tailgate replacement spreader. That is until I found out that this late in the season you pretty much take what you can get. So buyers are completely out of the tailgate replacement spreaders for a couple weeks at least. So I went back to the drawing board to figure something else out and then decided to get the new 2250 poly v box. And completely out for a couple of weeks!!!! So I ordered what I could get. Have a new salt dogg 2000 on its way. Maybe a little smaller than I originally planned on spreading at once but my salt pile is less than a mile from the site. Hopefully I'll be happy with it. I figure if I still want the tailgate replacement spreader next year this one is just right to go into another truck.


----------

